# Spain: 3 biggest cities



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Мадрид, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мадрид, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мадрид, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мадрид, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Мадрид, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках

And next station is Valencia...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great updates.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set

*Valencia*


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm always fascinated with this country and its cities.
nothing but great.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

love this thread, your pictures are amazing!!!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*el palmesano* thx! Amazing country - amazing pics =)


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

^^:cheers:i like this building


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Anachronistic (Apr 3, 2012)

Simply stunning pictures! I have been in Barcelona, but I ought to pay a visit to Madrid and Valencia too, judging by the pictures in this thread.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Anachronistic* you must visit Madrid and Valencia too! =))))


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## harns (Nov 10, 2007)

Amazing pictures and architecture . I love Calatrava styl


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Wonderful pics! It's a pity that we can only enjoy photos of the three biggest ones; I'd love much more but nevertheless I will continue watching the great perspectives you offer from this places I know quite well but that still have always something new to observe.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

very interesting thread Diego. I very much like what I'm seeing...thanks for sharing them.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*MilbertDavid* thanx for your comment!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

splendid shots....thanks @D1ego. :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Linguine* thx for your attentions! =)


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautiful pictures!!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Amazing photos :applause::applause::applause: thank you for sharing, D1ego :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*aarhusforever* thank you so much!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Valencia and Madrid look fantastic! Thank you for all those really good pics!


----------



## Unravel (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the awesome pics!

I don't know if you went inside these buildings in Valencia.



[D1ego] said:


> «Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


^^ Masterpiece in gothic style









http://www.flickr.com/photos/smendi/7328518654/




[D1ego] said:


> «Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


^^ Art Nouveau North Station









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dirkxus/603943285/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guidavalencia/7039426193/




[D1ego] said:


> «Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


^^ Basilica. Baroque.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pov_steve/8401447089/


[QUOTE='[D1ego]


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках[/QUOTE]

^^ Cathedral. Mixture of styles. Gothic interior.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/freshwater2006/2529185818/

Tanks for sharing and I'm glad you liked Spain.


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

That is truly a great thread. Thank you very much for those spectacular photos.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*claroscuro* thx so much! After Valencia I'll show two big photo sets from Barcelona

*Unravel* thx for interesting shots! I was inside of some this buildings
Spain one of my favorite countries in EU

*Viva_Bulgaria* thx so much!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Great job and beautiful pics D1ego!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*aby_since82* thx so much!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Валенсия, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^Awesome!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*openlyJane* thx so much! )))


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

wow! so great d1ego!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Fantastic pictures, my friend :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Thx friends!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I love the boldness and experimentalism of Barcelona.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Barcelona one of my favorite city where you can find classical architecture and top modern buildings.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

I liked it!!! I love this district of Barcelona ([email protected] and Diagonal Mar).


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*davroca5* Diagonl Mar one of my favorite place in Barcelona!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

openlyJane said:


> A beautiful stadium, but I can't say the same thing about the activity. Barbaric and cruel, as far as I'm concerned.


Bullfighting in Barcelona ends with Catalonia ban.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-15050706



[D1ego] said:


> *openlyJane* corrida its a part of Spanish culture, but I also dont like when people torment bulls


Bullfighting is more a part of Spanish culture than a Catalan Culture.


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

robhood said:


> Bullfighting in Barcelona ends with Catalonia ban.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-15050706



As much as I dislike bullfighting I have to say that this has been a movement full of hypocresy with lots of political connotations. The very catalan tradition of the Correbous is as cruel as bullfighting and they haven't done anything to ban that hno:



> Bullfighting is more a part of Spanish culture than a Catalan Culture.


And to which country belongs Catalonia? Zimbawe? :nuts: Anyway, there are other regions in Spain with much less tradition than Catalonia. even in the outskirts of Barcelona there's one of the few buulfighting schools of the country...

And as I have said: I really dislike bullfighting but people complains so much and then they eat with no problem eggs and animals brewed under extremily cruel conditions...


----------



## LAYZIEDOGG (May 8, 2006)

First of all, this really is a great thread with quality photos! Thanks for sharing.

I scrolled a bit faster when i saw the coward who thinks he's a hero for killing a beautiful animal for absolutely no reason.

And one thing i don't understand is your answer to a question being asked:



[D1ego] said:


> *openlyJane* corrida its a part of Spanish culture, but I also *dont like* when people torment bulls


Then why do you support it by buying a ticket? It's the only reason it still exists


----------



## LAYZIEDOGG (May 8, 2006)

Filandon said:


> And as I have said: I really dislike bullfighting but people complains so much and then they eat with no problem eggs and animals brewed under extremily cruel conditions...


And still those are completely different. Bullfighting is ABSOLUTELY pointless while people have to eat to stay healthy. Don't get me wrong, i hate the way the industry is using animals as if they were toilet rolls and i only eat eggs from chickens who walk free and outside but not everyone can afford biological meat which is much more expensive.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*LAYZIEDOGG* thx for your attention!

It was only one chance for me to saw bullfighting I was first and last time 
I dont support killing animal for no reason


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

LAYZIEDOGG said:


> And still those are completely different. Bullfighting is ABSOLUTELY pointless while people have to eat to stay healthy. Don't get me wrong, i hate the way the industry is using animals as if they were toilet rolls and i only eat eggs from chickens who walk free and outside but not everyone can afford biological meat which is much more expensive.



I don't really understand how it looks now like I am defending bullfighting when I am against it but I just want to point out that doing a generalization is not a good way to obtain a serious analysis of the situation.

Ironically, the only chance of this kind of bull to survive is bullfighting, brewing them costs lots of money and they contribute a lot to a very unique ecosystem of the Iberian Peninsula. If they dissapear this ecosystem would really be in danger. Besides, there are lots of families that live from that fror generations and there's no way you can change that from one night to the other.

You mentioned that you eat eggs only from happy chickens, I guess you also take care that the eggs you have in cookies, pasta, pizzas, cakes etc. only come from biological farms, do you?

And come on, you know very well that most people don't give a sh*t when buying food wether is or not bio. Is not a matter of money! that is more expensive is not the deal. I can assure you many that complain against bullfighting do it from their ipad wearing 100€ sneakers and eating industrially processed food from animals that experienced cruelty and esting cakes made with eggs from chickens exposed 24 hours to the light.

And that's the world we have, hypocresy in every single human being...


----------



## LAYZIEDOGG (May 8, 2006)

Filandon said:


> And that's the world we have, hypocresy in every single human being...


True. But at least i'm trying my best to help a little bit (not saying you aren't) Maybe i'll have some 'happy' eggs for breakfast tommorow and a few burgers from McDonalds for dinner.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Relax guys:cheers: everything goona be allright!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic images of the wonderfulness and quirky eccentricity of Barcelona architecture.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## geococcyx (Dec 27, 2011)

lovely architecture


----------



## sergioib (Mar 5, 2005)

Some of my pictures from Barcelona:

Mercat de la Boqueria









Park Guell









Park Guell









Torres del Port Olímpic









Zona Franca









Montjuic









Park Guell


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*sergioib* great pics!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Barcelona is architecturally unique. Fantastic.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## LAYZIEDOGG (May 8, 2006)

All three cities are nice but I think Barcelona would be my favorite. Nice photos!


----------



## sergioib (Mar 5, 2005)

[D1ego] said:


> *sergioib* great pics!


Thanks a lot, Diego, much appreciated!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set from Montserrat 


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Abdul Smith (Apr 23, 2013)

Spain is a fantastic place.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bel Ami (Apr 23, 2013)

Barcelona is my favorite.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely shots of these cities. Barcelona looks fantastic in both sunshine and cloud!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## vidio (Oct 19, 2009)

Hopefully Diego Spain will visit you more

Thank you for beautiful photos.

Now I encourage you to visit other cities of Spain,


The are other Spains very differents in the north,south and in the center.

You can not imagine only those 3 cities Barcelona ,Madrid and Valencia as is Spain.

This variety only radical in so few Km is the Major atraccion of Spain,

I)In the south the white villages such Sevilla,Granada,Cordoba,marbella,etc

II) In the North the Green Spain,San sebastian,Santander,Bilbao,Oviedo,Santiago,etc

III)In Castilla Centre Golden stones with Salamanca.Avila,Segovia.etc

I leave a few vidios for to encourage us to visit more Spanish cities.

In the south
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q9Fvpysdx-U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZ82y9oKl2w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8EzmgV9810
Castilla in the Centre.
http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/...-siglo-xxi-salamanca-ciudad-filigrana/842491/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbqXiOEVCEs
In The North
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJSXLwdH0tk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTOyyfd5dO8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7RpbtXst8w

.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Great thx for your message *vidio*!

I understand that Madrid Valencia and Barcelona just a part of Spain 
I love this country: beatifull towns, lovely nature and clean sea and more pleasant things

Hope that I'll can visit Spain many times )))


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Басрелона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Басрелона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Басрелона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Басрелона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Басрелона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Басрелона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures!!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## davroca5 (Oct 31, 2011)

^^
Again, I love Diagonal Mar!!! :drool:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set from Pubol


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set from Figueres


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Final Barcelona pics from my first photo set 


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great images from Figueras. I have been here and it is lovely and quirky because of the Dali museum.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Now second part my photo set from Barcelona


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Barcelona is fabulously situated.


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

A great set of pictures. Love the one with the two towers; one modern, one old.

Was that taken at Tibidabo? ( Correct spelling?)


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

*openlyJane* thats right! This shots was taken from top of Tibidabo )))


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Spain :cheers:


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Simply love that curvy red skyscraper. So Barcelona!


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## [D1ego] (Apr 10, 2009)

Next set


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Барселона, Испания» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------

